# The bees are out



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

The bees are out enjoying the weather. I've seen them all over the farm today getting water.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

We had quite a few bees out here yesterday as well. Wonder if they figure winters over?


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

We've had 2 days in a row of 70 degrees plus, so it's been fun watching them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I took the time yesterday to remove all the feed jars we had on yet. Time to make up more syrup for the next warm spell of weather. Never got stung even though several thought about doing it. Some of the places were fun getti ng into. Our Gale road yard a corn field 4 years ago and a phesant forever project a year ago was super slick mud. I have gobs of mud on th eroof hood and even down the sides of the truck despite the mud flaps front and rear from when th ewheels were turned to make a corner.

Sure can tell the super strong hives as they had two to three times the number flying about. They were all trying to remove the dead bodies too.

 Al


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

That makes me have a lot of hope for my hive. There were a ton of bees flying around outside the hive and all over the farm. :knock on wood: we might have this one Al.


----------



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

Timber looking at all those Kamikaze bees peppering the snow pack
Makes me wonder if Iâll have a colonies in the spring. 


Al would that be sugar syrup?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's the scary part of bees flying this time of the year. Will they bunch up tight enough when the temps drop again. Or will they be taken by surprise and freeze out?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mavrick mg, Hope they continue to do well. Only two weeks and a month more really to go and things start to improve. How are the twins doing?

Despite the girls flying out doing cleansing flights and many going to far and getting to cold to make it back in the hive the colony usally makes it.
Never fear when it gets cold again the girls cluster up again. they just know when and how to do it.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The girls were flying here, too. I put some sugar on their hives as I wasn't prepared with syrup. It's supposed to warm up again in a couple of days, so I'm going to check to see if they're eating the sugar, as well as getting some syrup out there. Give them a choice of what they want to eat. With this warm weather, I'm thinking they're going through their stores pretty quick. Hope they don't starve out! So far one hive is going gangbusters, two hives had the girls come out to investigate and fly around, but the last hive only had a couple of lookers come to the top to see what was going on. Not much of a buzz from that hive, and that was the strongest going into this winter! So far, so good!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Never fear when it gets cold again the girls cluster up again. they just know when and how to do it.


Not always, I've lost more hives to freeze outs than starve outs when we get a thaw in mid-January. Although, this year, it has never gotten too cold, just warmed up a lot.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Al- The twins are getting big. Everyone is doing good. Hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Our weather has been so 'roller coaster' , I am not sure what to do.. I have been feeding sugar water when the temps are warm and they are taking it all.. I put two gals. of sugar water in a bin w/ pinestraw-- gone in 6hrs... So, each hive got a gal in their feeders...


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

We've had several warm days here too. Whenever it's warm like today and they are flying I've been putting syrup out for them and they've been scarfing it all up.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Put more out for my girls as well. Today they were out flying about and eating all they could get. Tonight and tomorrow we're supposed to get up to 6 inches of snow with a high of only 20 degrees or there about. That was our LOW a couple days ago. Sure hope they got a good belly full and took a bunch back to the hives as well. Noticed that one of the hives I thought was dead might just have some activity after all! Either that or there was a bunch of robbing going on in there.


----------



## Scooby308 (Apr 18, 2011)

Back in December, between Christmas and New Year, I had a honey bee in the house. I caught and held her for a few moments then released. It is so weird to see bees this far north in KY this time of year.


----------

